# Female suspects: They CAN hurt you!



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Highway Drug Interdiction
*with Sgt. Andrew Hawkes

We have all done it: felt way too relaxed when dealing with a female suspect. We're big, bad, tough cops right? Whether we are male or female, we often tend to let our guard down when dealing with a female. Especially you male officers, a woman isn't going to be able to hurt you. We are the ones in uniform - that makes us ten feet tall and bulletproof.

At least, that's what I thought. Let me take you back to a dark winter night on a desolate stretch of country road. I had pulled over an intoxicated driver, a lone female driver. I was all of 185 pounds, in shape, and I had an obnoxious 240 pound drunk country girl on my hands. The time came to take her into custody and you know how it sometimes goes downhill quickly? Well, the next thing I know, I'm getting jumped by this intoxicated woman. The first thoughts that ran through my mind were "I can't believe this is happening&#8230; I don't want to hurt her, she's a woman."

While I was preoccupied about "not hurting her" she commences to strike me a few times in the head and by the time I realized that I was indeed in a real fight, we were already rolling around in the bar ditch.

An intense 92 second fight incurred, complete with me screaming for back up on the radio. After I was able to get her pinned down, I still couldn't get her hands free from under her 240 pound frame. I finally managed to get them free and was able to handcuff her.

It was after I rolled her over and sat her up on her rear end that I saw it. There it was, lying on the ground where only seconds before her hands were in the same location: A .25 caliber Beretta handgun, chambered, cocked, with nothing but the safety on that had fallen out of her clothing.

Full Article:

Female suspects: They CAN hurt you!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Good reminder Harry, I personally do not care who it is, I am going home at the end of my shift. I will do anything and everything to make sure that happens. I do not care who they are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

*SCARY*...........


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm sure this officer wasn't the first, and won't be the last person to let their guard down. I've been guilty of it myself, but nothing happened to that extent.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Many of us are guilty of it. I think we also do the same for the elderly as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Sniper said:


> *SCARY*...........


Seriously.... 240 LBS? That is HELLA Scary!!!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

240lbs that brawling with dickless Lawrence Talyor. Dealing with the bars every night females sometimes will get the best of you. I had one lunatic jump on my back as I was cuffing her hubby. It was a bucking bronco ride for a few seconds until I decided to run backwards into a brick wall. Did the trick. 

Remeber our first objective is to come home safe


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Being "trained" all of our lives to NOT hit a woman would cause a majority of us to short circut for a second to grasp the reality getting your ass handed to you by a woman. Those Hundred pound heroin sheik woman can be just as vicous if not more so than the duece and half country bumpkin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Being "trained" all of our lives to NOT hit a woman would cause a majority of us to short circut for a second to grasp the reality getting your ass handed to you by a woman. Those Hundred pound heroin sheik woman can be just as vicous if not more so than the duece and half country bumpkin.


My father taught me...."Treat a lady like a lady, but only when she acts like a lady", which has served me well in both my private and professional lives. If you fight me with me, you're going down the hard way, regardless of gender.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> My father taught me...."Treat a lady like a lady, but only when she acts like a lady", which has served me well in both my private and professional lives. If you fight me with me, you're going down the hard way, regardless of gender.


Words to live by, and I am with you on that---BUT
Unfortunatly the modern woman has learned to manipulate the system and can place those of us in the Police Profession in a world of glue with simply an accusation. 
Their words to live by is now "Restraining Order"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you go half-speed with a female, she'll be double speed on you before you know it.



TRPDiesel said:


> Their words to live by is now "Restraining Order"


Are you related to the woman you're arresting? I don't usually worry about this type of thing with family or household members, at least while I'm on duty. Just me.

Don't get me wrong, you point is taken, but that is still not significant enough for me to change tactical posture.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> If you go half-speed with a female, she'll be double speed on you before you know it.
> 
> Are you related to the woman you're arresting? I don't usually worry about this type of thing with family or household members, at least while I'm on duty. Just me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, you point is taken, but that is still not significant enough for me to change tactical posture.


Personally or Professionally all it takes is an accusation to turn your life upside down. Be it racism, abuse, excessive force or something sexual in nature. I don't dwell on it myself, but the thought is always there because "liability" is what the job is most worried about.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Personally or Professionally all it takes is an accusation to turn your life upside down. Be it racism, abuse, excessive force or something sexual in nature. I don't dwell on it myself, but the thought is always there because "liability" is what the job is most worried about.


We have a few addresses flagged to send two units to every call, regardless if it's a barking dog complaint, specifically so there is a built-in witness.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't trust anyone, but sadly even with that mis-trust, I've let my guard down a few times. Luckilly I haven't been hurt by a woman (well, not physically) yet, but like anything else, it's only a matter of time.

Watch EVERYONE and don't trust ANYONE.

I recall while going through the Academy there had been some sort of uproar in the Somerville PD where the Chief was on the guys about how they handled children. Not long after this whole thing (PLEASE don't ask for details, it was almost 29 years ago) came to fruition a kid of a young age shot an officer. It may not have been IN Somerville, but I will NEVER forget that someone wrote in nice big letters on the blackboard in the Roll Call area, "KIDS CAN KILL YOU!"

Anyone who deals with people in stressful situations that figure that there's no one there who can hurt them is naive. I'm not saying I haven't been there and done some pretty dumb things, but it NEVER hurts to keep your eye on EVERYONE, regardless of sex or age. (infants might be the exception to the rule, but watch 'em anyway. Ever get hit with a thrown passifier? No, I didn't think so.)


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh yes, right out of the gate I learned to suspect women and little men of a sneaky jab. The ones who look the part usually can't fight because they've never been challenged but the little ones, look out momma!


----------

